# SE Michigan Schools?



## 2000wrx (Sep 29, 2007)

I am looking for a good Aikido school in the south east Michigan area.  I have trained in may systems over the years and would like to try Aikido as it has always been of interest to me.

If anyone can suggest a good local school that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 8, 2007)

What do area do you consider SE Michigan and how far do you want to drive?


----------



## rocketrich (Oct 15, 2007)

here are some Aikido schools in Michigan
http://www.msu.edu/~aikido/Classes.html

http://www.aikidoyoshokai.org/

Flint Dojo in Flint, MI 

http://hv-aikido.com/


----------

